# What Art do u practice?



## MTisGreat (Jul 6, 2002)

what are do u practice?


----------



## MTisGreat (Jul 6, 2002)

sorry for the typo

its what do u practice?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 6, 2002)

This topic has been done a couple times But its been a while  so I study Sikaran

 Previous thread: http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=288

Shadow:asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 7, 2002)

tang soo do / shotokan here


----------



## Dronak (Jul 7, 2002)

I kind of think the thread tshadowchaser pointed to is a better way to find out what people practice.  For one, the poll only lets you make one choice and it seems to me that many people here practice more than a single art.  Their votes can't be completely accurate then.  Also, with only a limited number of choices available in the polling slots, you're probably going to get a whole lot of "other" replies because there are more arts not listed than listed.  FWIW, I'm currently studying northern Shaolin long fist style kung fu as well as learning some Yang style tai chi.  Our class got split into groups to learn different forms and tai chi is one of the groups I'm in.


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 8, 2002)

I practice mosty Kenpo and Kung fu...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2002)

American Kenpo  here.. Also Jiu-jitsu


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 8, 2002)

I started in Tang Soo Do/Combat Hapkido. Now I do TKD (because I moved).


----------



## jeffbeish (Jul 8, 2002)

Mostly lawnte and karabeerglass


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2002)

Currently studying:
-Remy Presas Modern Arnis
-Ed Parker American Kenpo

Researching and exploring:
-Wing Chun
-Kenjitsu
-Iaido
-Kendo
-Battojitsu
-Ninjutsu

Past studies:
Tai Chi
Karate (forget which)


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 9, 2002)

I study an old art called "Whoop Yo Azz." More often than not it's first form is "beat chu down." 

As surprising as it is, not many martial artists can do it. Most talk about it a lot though.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 9, 2002)

Now put that into Russian, Comrade Gou!!



:asian:


----------



## The 14th Style (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey, I study Eskrima. Mostly Serrada some Largo, Kali, Cadena etc,etc. I also study Qi-gong, with a friend of mine who is a great Ving Tsun teacher. I would love to study Dumog and more Cadena de Mano. But unfortunately I don't know anybody nearby that teaches it. But I guess if it was easy everybody would do it!


----------



## ECYili (Jul 9, 2002)

Started my trainning in Tang Soo Do under Kwan Ho Chon and now I train in Yi Li Chuan Kung Fu


----------



## Bushido (Jul 9, 2002)

Fighting Karate/jiujitsu.

Add to that some taichi and chikung.


-Bushido


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *Now put that into Russian, Comrade Gou!!*



Vodka!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 9, 2002)

"My style?  You can call it: the art of fighting, without fighting."

Sorry.  Couldn't resist 

Cthulhu


----------



## Jay Bell (Jul 10, 2002)

Systema and Bujinkan Taijutsu


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jul 10, 2002)

American Kenpo Karate.

Michael


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 12, 2004)

I thought this might be a good thread to revive, since the forum has grown so much since this first came out.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

hwarangdo


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 12, 2004)

WTF based Tae Kwon Do


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 12, 2004)

Past Judo and Karate, currently TKD since the early 80's


----------



## Enson (Aug 12, 2004)

rtms a.k.a tew ryu ninjutsu


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen (Aug 12, 2004)

renshikan karate ..and a hella lotta training for kumite :uhyeah:


----------



## Sarah (Aug 12, 2004)

GouRonin said:
			
		

> I study an old art called "Whoop Yo Azz." More often than not it's first form is "beat chu down."
> 
> As surprising as it is, not many martial artists can do it. Most talk about it a lot though.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Aug 12, 2004)

I believe the description across from my name answers the question.


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 12, 2004)

MMA, based on TKD


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 12, 2004)

I am a kenpo stylist and proud of it.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 13, 2004)

Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate.  I also take Judo.

- Ceicei


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 13, 2004)

Ed Parker's American Kenpo


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 13, 2004)

EPAK


Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Denton Hines (Aug 13, 2004)

chinese kenpo


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 13, 2004)

Denton Hines, welcome to Martial Talk!  Help yourself to the variety of different information, and share what you can.  Enjoy your stay!  If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask, I'm happy to help, as are all of us.  Happy posting!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 13, 2004)

Welcome Denton I also practice Chinese Kenpo thru IKCA. There are many of us on here. See ya around.


----------



## Shade Silverwing (Aug 13, 2004)

Beginning next month, it'll be Shotokan karate for me.


----------



## kanjc (Aug 13, 2004)

Just started TKD, but I used to rely on brute force and ignorance.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 13, 2004)

Kenpo and Jeet Kone Do,exploring everything else.


----------



## sifu nick (Aug 14, 2004)

Tae Kwon Do with self defense techniques from Aikido, Judo, and Ju-Jitsu. Also involved in sport karate.


----------



## FunSPE (Aug 16, 2004)

I study Filipino Martial arts, Muay Thai, JKD, and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 16, 2004)

Taekwondo, WTF and ITF forms also. TW


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 14, 2004)

I practice taekwondo, guey lee do, jeet kune do, and soon ninjitsu.


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 15, 2004)

Won Yuen Fa, which is MMA / Self-Defense:
   The system was developed from the core arts of: Kempo, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Judo, Shotokan, TKD, Kung Fu, and STIHC (military)...basically, whatever works.


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

kanjc said:
			
		

> Just started TKD, but I used to rely on brute force and ignorance.


 




Thats really funny, 

Congratulations, you'll have a great journey ahead of you and I wish you luck!!  You' ll be great, just think you'll be able to rely on brute strength and the wisdom behind it to control it!!!!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 15, 2004)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> "My style?  You can call it: the art of fighting, without fighting."
> 
> Sorry.  Couldn't resist
> 
> Cthulhu



lol thanks for the quick laugh

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Emjee (Sep 15, 2004)

Shotokan, Boxing, BJJ, some Kung Fu and Kickboxing.


Lookin at studying japanese sword arts, iaido, iaijutsu...

Whew, first post out of the way....


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 15, 2004)

I study traditional TKD- a bit like karate, a bit like CDK


----------



## Kane (Sep 18, 2004)

I practice Ju Jitsu, Judo, and Amateur Wrestling. I have done a little BJJ and about an year or so of Tae Kwon Do.

As for Weapon Martial Arts, I've done about an year of fencing and just joined a European Longsword school. I have also created my own Weapon based Martial Art with the baseball bat .


----------



## jdam76 (Nov 2, 2004)

Brazilian Jiu-jitsu and Dan-zan ryu jujutsu


----------



## jjmcc (Nov 4, 2004)

I study KUPSO which is ao denko jitsu, chung du kwan,and tkd


----------



## Wing_Chun_Bob (Nov 4, 2004)

*Currently Taking:*

*Wing Chun Tao*

*Periviously Taken:*

*Judo*
*Russian Martial Arts*

*Enjoy Learning About:*

*Ninjitsu*


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 5, 2004)

Ed Parker's American Kenpo.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 5, 2004)

A little bit of everything... I call it Jeet Kune Do with a base in Wing Chun... eons ago   
I did have the honor of attending a Wing Chun weekend seminar with some actual hands on teaching from GM Yip Sing... I was honored to no end.  :asian:


----------



## CMack11 (Nov 5, 2004)

Seven star praying mantis kung-fu.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 16, 2004)

Kempo Jujutsu


----------



## tmonis (Dec 1, 2004)

Renigar Kenpo / Ju Jitsu

Offshoot combination of Karazenpo/Shaolin Kempo/Hakkoryu Ju Jitsu:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok, I'll play.

I train in praying mantis kung fu, I have studied various CMA systems since I was a kid. Not that I'm not a kid still, just a bit bigger kid. 

7sm


----------



## mattkulma (Dec 1, 2004)

Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan


----------



## Buddy (Dec 5, 2004)

Gaoshi Baguzhang.


----------



## Buddy (Dec 5, 2004)

Gaoshi Baguazhang.


----------



## rainbows (Jan 19, 2005)

Itf Tkd.


----------



## asangria (Feb 4, 2005)

Tai Kenpo


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2005)

I have been studying KUng fu for 6 years, nearly 7 now and loving every minute of it. But I am open to any other Martial Art I can. I ahve many books on different styles and am always looking for new techinques.


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 7, 2005)

mattkulma said:
			
		

> Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan


Ahh, Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 13, 2005)

Ed Parker's American Kenpo.


----------



## traz (Feb 14, 2005)

Hapkido


----------



## Paul Genge (Feb 16, 2005)

I used to practice Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu until I met Vladimir Vasiliev.  No I stick to Systema.


Paul Genge
http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk


----------



## kid (Feb 16, 2005)

Tang Soo Do, Moo Duk Kwan

Grandmaster Hwang Kee


----------



## lulflo (Feb 17, 2005)

Hwa Rang Do.  I am interested in all arts though and am a student of life in general.

  Farang - Larry


----------



## Carol (Jul 17, 2006)

Whack-a-mole and running with scissors


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 17, 2006)

Karate (Goju Ryu/Shotokan mix...I've nicknamed it American Gojukan...not an official name, btw) and Kenpo with dan ranking in Songahm TKD.


----------



## green meanie (Jul 17, 2006)

_Earth Dragon Jujutsu _


----------



## Haze (Jul 17, 2006)

Combination of Goju Ryu and Shorin Ryu. Weapon training focusing mainly on Bo/staff


----------



## painstain (Jul 17, 2006)

youn wha ryu mixed with lots of randori practice


----------



## matt.m (Jul 17, 2006)

I earned my brown in Judo.  I currently study Hapkido and Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 18, 2006)

My primary style is Wado Ryu Karate. I also train in Ju Jutsu and from time to time a bit of BJJ.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 18, 2006)

Tkd


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 18, 2006)

Bando for 26 years

have studied previously:
TKD
Jiu jitsu (jap)
Escrima
Yang Tai Chi
Western Boxing
and a few Savate seminars


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 18, 2006)

I've practiced Taekwondo Chung Do Kwan for 24 years.

I've also studied Full Contact Rules Kickboxing & Western Boxing.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well I've tyried finger painting and also with oils but I just can't get that air ground combo going.

Oh by the way just joking Tae Kwon Do Kukkiwon
Terry


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 19, 2006)

Hehehehe finger painting!

American Kenpo


----------



## searcher (Jul 21, 2006)

I have trained in various Okinawan Karate style with a primary focus on Chito-ryu.   I also train in American Karate(TKD), Okinawan Kobudo, EPAK, and American Boxing.   I have trained in several other styles and still incorperate them into my teaching, but I don't pursue rank in them.   For example, my father started training me in submission wrestling/jujitsu when I was a child, but I don't train with him anymore.


----------



## mantis (Jul 22, 2006)

this poll needs to be re-done or changed to something like "which japanese art do you practice".


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought I answered this thread years ago? I study Kenpo karate under the akka banner which at one time was known as traco. Recently I started iaido and enjoy this very much. However I am a kenpo guy at heart.

don (el paso)


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 22, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> this poll needs to be re-done or changed to something like "which japanese art do you practice".



but then I couldn't answer...:idunno:


----------



## Jimi (Jul 22, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> but then I couldn't answer...:idunno:


May be that's the point. Lack of their arts terminology makes them sad


----------



## Shaun (Jul 22, 2006)

Tomiki Ryu Aikido, Seiei Kan Karate, Bujinkan Ninjutsu Budo Taijutsu, Enbukan Enshin Ryu Battojutsu, Takeda-ha Aiki-no-Jutsu.


----------



## sjsean (Jul 22, 2006)

i am looking at joining a kenpo school


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2006)

I study a style of kung-fu called Hong Keun Gau which my sifu adapts for modern life. Has anyone heard of this style before?


----------



## mantis (Jul 23, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> but then I couldn't answer...:idunno:


well the poll could have probably be based on countries.


----------



## painstain (Jul 23, 2006)

never heard of it chris, please tell more about it.

respectfully,
painstain


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 23, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> well the poll could have probably be based on countries.


ahhh.  That would perhaps work best.


----------



## Deadlyknees (Jul 23, 2006)

Judo,muay thai,sambo,karate(ueichi ryu),jui-jitsu


----------



## cpoints (Jul 24, 2006)

I study budo taijutsu or bujinkan


----------



## matt.m (Jul 26, 2006)

hapkido and tae kwon do


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 26, 2006)

i study muay thai


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2006)

never heard of it chris, please tell more about it.

Well briefly its an old style with southern shaolin influences but also quick fiery moves also. My sifu takes good traditional techniques but adapts them for street fighting as well. Also we practice a varied range of forms to. All in all a very good and effective art.


----------



## Syn (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm currently studying Hung Gar.


----------



## Keikai (Jul 29, 2006)

Tsutsumi Hozan Ryu Ju Jutsu  for  38 1/2 years


----------



## johnny3443 (Jul 31, 2006)

just got back to kenpo. -john


----------



## kingkong89 (Aug 2, 2006)

Mauy Tia/Ju Jitsu/ Kendo/ Karate/ Judo/ JKD? Tea Kwon Do
is what i am currently studying.


----------



## Ben Grimm (Mar 17, 2009)

Boxing, Wing Chun, Judo and BJJ


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 17, 2009)

Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu Iaido.  

I don't normally like assisting in the revival of 'zombie' threads but this one is quite interesting as a catalogue of the 'skill set' available on the site.


----------



## blindsage (Mar 17, 2009)

I've studied Kyokushin Karate, and Small Circle Jiu-Jitsu previously.  Now I'm studying Bagua and looking to start Xingyi and Chen Tai Chi soon with the same instructor.


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 17, 2009)

I did karate and a very little of judo.

but I'm open minded for every art and would love to try many different styles.  I've also done some fencing and archery.


----------



## Indie12 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wsd


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Oct 7, 2011)

My core system is Goju-ryu Karate. I have also studied Koryu-Uchinadi Kenpo Jutsu, Jujustsu, Tai Chi Quan, Kobudo, Escrima/Arnis, and Iaido for a brief time.


----------



## OwlMatt (Nov 14, 2011)

I have trained in taekwondo and am looking into BJJ, but my primary art is aikido, so I guess I'm in the "other" category.


----------



## chinto (Nov 14, 2011)

Shobayashi shorin ryu , and Matsumura Seito Karate  and Aikido


----------



## Veee (Dec 23, 2011)

Shobayashi Shorin Ryu


----------



## Indagator (Dec 23, 2011)

Ninpo Taijutsu


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 6, 2012)

Old-style Shotokan (i.e. Kata from Kyohan), with a lot of modern concepts (e.g. Lewis-Lee 5 angles, Kali for knife, etc) mixed to fill it out.


----------



## Banjin Tsuki (Mar 6, 2012)

Chito-Ryu right now.  

Used to do some Kempo, Shorin-ryu, and Aikido/Aikijitsu.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 6, 2012)

Mostly Pekiti-Tirsia Kali these days, but I still consider myself a Kenpoist.


----------



## 007tycoon (Mar 8, 2012)

These days?

Couch-Fu
&
Web Surfing Jitsu, or WSJ


----------



## bjjcompete (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know TKD and Karate were still so much more popular than BJJ and Judo.


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Mar 14, 2012)

bjjcompete said:


> Wow, I didn't know TKD and Karate were still so much more popular than BJJ and Judo.


I think you'll find tkd is the most practiced martial art on earth.


----------



## ShudoMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Shudokan!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 19, 2012)

mainly Judo


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 19, 2012)

ralphmcpherson said:


> I think you'll find tkd is the most practiced martial art on earth.



Judo was #1 a few years ago according to the history channel, but what do they know 

In the U.S., Judo is lucky to be in the top 5 unfortunately...


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 19, 2012)

I recently took up Ameri-Do-Te. Im doing an online video course. In Your FACE people who're learning in 'Dojos'. lol


----------



## Steve (Jun 19, 2012)

BJJ. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlee25 (Jun 20, 2012)

TKD mixed with some Krav maga


----------



## kitkatninja (Jun 20, 2012)

I seleted karate, as that's what most of the arts that I have studied falls under, eg Shotokan, Kyokushin, TSD (imo TSD is more aligned to Shotokan than to TKD), Kickboxing, plus some other forms of karate..

I believe that this poll is too restrictive, eg there are big differences between kyokushin karate to GKR karate to Kenpo/Kempo karate.


----------



## Christian Soldier (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been doing Kenpo since I could really learn martial arts. I've thought about doing TKD but kenpo is just so awesome and unique everything else just doesn't seem as interesting. To each his own I guess, but I really enjoy Kenpo and it's been a great journey for me. I've also done some knife fighting but not as avidly as kenpo.


----------



## Instructor (Jun 26, 2012)

Other


----------



## JamesGarr (Aug 10, 2012)

I am a beginner at Lai Tung Pai kung fu.


----------



## Balrog (Aug 22, 2012)

My primary martial art is Taekwondo, with a little cross-training in BJJ, Escrima, and Aikido.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 27, 2012)

taekwondo with some weapons training (bo, nunchaku, escrima stick and wooden sword)


----------



## Sanke (Aug 27, 2012)

Andrew said:


> taekwondo with some weapons training (bo, nunchaku, escrima stick and wooden sword)



Out of curiosity, what system(s) of weaponry are you learning? 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 27, 2012)

Im learning these weapons in my taekwondo class on monday's, because its requirement to learn some of these weapons in order to got to your next dan. We are finishing up nunchaku's this week, and are starting on the bambo sword next week for 4 months.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 30, 2012)

Andrew said:


> Im learning these weapons in my taekwondo class on monday's, because its requirement to learn some of these weapons in order to got to your next dan. We are finishing up nunchaku's this week, and are starting on the bambo sword next week for 4 months.



That's interesting, I didn't really think TKD had any weapons requirements for grading. Well, my school didn't anyway, but we did used to dabble in escrima and some knife work every now and then. 
Is the weapons work adapted from another art to fit TKD? I didn't think they had their own weaponry work. 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## Black/Red Block (Aug 31, 2012)

Ashihara Karate/Judo


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 19, 2012)

I prefer to look at from the angle of "What skill do you want to develop?" If you are interesting in "punch to the head", do you truly care what style that you practice? Many teachers said if you can master "foot sweep", you should be able to handle 80% of your opponent. Which style does the "foot sweep" come from? It may come from TCMA, Karate, Judo, ...


----------



## BMMA (Oct 22, 2012)

We have found that the best way to learn MMA is to concentrate on the various disciplines themselves before bringing them together. This also prevents students from losing interest as there is always something else to learn. Its also a great way of finding your 'niche'.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 22, 2012)

Sinanju


----------



## FabianosKarate (Oct 23, 2012)

Matsumura Seito Shorin-Ryu


----------



## PoolMan (Oct 24, 2012)

Muay Chao Chur, Lerdrit, Boar Bando, Danzan Ryu Jujitsu, Tao Ryu Jujitsu, Geron Bahala Na Escrima, Simultaneous Close Quarter Combat, Bare Knuckle Boxing, Combat Knife Fighting, Ryukyu Kempo karate


----------



## burleighgirly (Oct 25, 2012)

Silat Perisai Diri


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 4, 2013)

KAJUKENBO= KA=Tang-Soo-DO karate, JU=Judo & Ju-Jitsu, KEN= Kenpo, BO= Chinese Boxing (Gung Fu)=KAJUKENBO, developed in Hawaii, by 5 Blackbelts, the accreditied founder is the Late & Great SIJO Adreano D. Emperado (KENPO), RIP SIJO.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2013)

Xuefu :EG:


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 9, 2013)

Shaolin-Do internal system currently


----------



## MaxRob (Nov 6, 2013)

A magnificent martial art that in Sijio Adriano D Emperado teaching included pain conditioning, seldom tought nowadays .
Being able to overcome a painful blow out there where there are no rules is an ace in ones sleeve!


----------



## Tames D (Nov 26, 2013)

MaxRob said:


> A magnificent martial art that in Sijio Adriano D Emperado teaching included pain conditioning, seldom tought nowadays .
> Being able to overcome a painful blow out there where there are no rules is an ace in ones sleeve!



I study the art of invincibility.


----------



## skribs (Nov 26, 2013)

I do art in PowerPoint.

Oh, you mean martial art.  Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido.  I also want to learn Capoiera...and Muay Thai...and Jiu-Jitsu...and Wing Chun...and Kajukenbo...and FMA...and Karate (if only because I hear they have cool Katas)...and any martial art depicted in sci-fi movies (i.e. Vulcan/Klingon arts, Lightsaber forms, Gun Kata)...and...well, pretty much anything I can.  Problem is a lot of that involves more time and money than I have


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 27, 2013)

I also dabble in a little drawing and painting. And I'm currently becoming skilled in the ways of Curmudgeon.


----------

